# BuyCostumes.com 50% off All Clearance and Blowout Merchandise through 4/3/2011



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

*Use Coupon Code: SAVE50 to receive 50% off of all clearance and blowout items. Products eligible for 50% discount are denoted by these icons: within the product view pages found within all clearance sections of the site. Coupon is good through 4/3/2011 @ 11:59pm CDT. Coupon will be reflected as a 50% discount on clearance and blowout items on the checkout page. No other offers can be used in conjunction with this coupon. Coupon is non-negotiable. Not valid for prior purchases. We reserve the right to cancel any order due to unauthorized, altered, or ineligible use of a discount.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

your awesome! I got more stuff I shouldnt have! lol


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Ba ha ha haha! Glad to see your wallet drained for a change.  

Well, mine was too. I was torn between the 50% off clearance at CostumeXpress (fewer items I wanted, but slightly better prices even taking into account higher shipping) and the 35% off clearance that's been running at BuyCostumes.com (more stuff, higher prices, lower shipping). I was thisclose to placing an order at BuyCostumes late last night. Really glad I waited. I still wasn't able to afford absolutely everything I wanted, but at least I know I got absolutely the best prices on what I did.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

by the time I was done adding stuf to my cart it was over $200 , thats with the half off price! lol! So after much downsizing, and haggling in my head "do I REALLY need this?" , "will it most likely fit me or not?", "can I use this for a prop?", I finally got it down to $100, hehe. I was going crazy on the costume express site but stuff I wanted didnt have my size, so thankfully buycostumes had the same stuff with more sizes.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks!! I just bought four costumes!! My hubby is going to kill me!! lol


----------

